# Best explanation of TULIP for non-Reformed?



## totorodaisuki (Oct 13, 2022)

Hi! I'm looking for a good book on the 5 points of Calvinism (TULIP) which I can give to my Arminian father. I don't want something that is too contentious. It should carefully explain the 5 points, give Scripture references for each topic, and spend some time explaining the basics of Reformed theology. My father is fluent in biblical Hebrew and Greek and has been regenerated since 1972. He's very well-read regarding biblical doctrine, except for Reformed theology. Thanks!


----------



## Polanus1561 (Oct 13, 2022)

__





Living for God's Glory: An Introduction to Calvinism: Joel R. Beeke, Sinclair B. Ferguson, James Grier, Michael A. G. Haykin, Nelson Kloosterman, Ray Lanning, Robert Oliver, Ray Pennings, Derek W. H. Thomas: 9781567691054: Amazon.com: Books


Living for God's Glory: An Introduction to Calvinism [Joel R. Beeke, Sinclair B. Ferguson, James Grier, Michael A. G. Haykin, Nelson Kloosterman, Ray Lanning, Robert Oliver, Ray Pennings, Derek W. H. Thomas] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Living for God's Glory: An...



www.amazon.com


----------



## totorodaisuki (Oct 13, 2022)

John Yap said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks excellent! Thanks.


----------



## Eyedoc84 (Oct 14, 2022)

I’m not a big fan of equating TULIP with “Reformed”. Beeke’s book is indeed a nice entry-level intro to Calvinism broadly considered. But if I wanted to know “What is Reformed theology specifically?” I would start with the Three Forms of Unity and the Westminster Standards. If one wants to know about Arminianism v. Reformed from a historic Reformed perspective, Robert Godfrey’s _Saving the Reformation_ is good.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hamalas (Oct 14, 2022)

This may be of interest:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arapahoepark (Oct 15, 2022)

Intro to Reformed Theology by RC Sproul.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tychicus (Oct 15, 2022)

I recommend Robert Godfrey's _Saving the Reformation. _It's a phenomenal work. It's nothing new or original; but Dr Godfrey's commentary, or rather comments, are concise and to the point. It is a modern translation of the Canons of Dordt, done by Dr Godfrey himself.

His historical introduction to the Synod of Dort, and his examination of Arminius is scholarly, yet accessible to the lay-person. It was THE work which introduced me to the confessional nature of Reformed theology.

I steer away from the TULIP-type works because Dordt is just so much better at expounding and answering objections to what is now know as the five points. I cannot recommend Dr Godfrey's work highly enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ReformedChristian (Oct 15, 2022)

Calvinism-Michael Horton.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Romans678 (Oct 15, 2022)

Tychicus said:


> I recommend Robert Godfrey's _Saving the Reformation. _It's a phenomenal work. It's nothing new or original; but Dr Godfrey's commentary, or rather comments, are concise and to the point. It is a modern translation of the Canons of Dordt, done by Dr Godfrey himself.
> 
> His historical introduction to the Synod of Dort, and his examination of Arminius is scholarly, yet accessible to the lay-person. It was THE work which introduced me to the confessional nature of Reformed theology.
> 
> I steer away from the TULIP-type works because Dordt is just so much better at expounding and answering objections to what is now know as the five points. I cannot recommend Dr Godfrey's work highly enough.


Where can I find this book? I searched Ligonier's bookstore and couldn't find it. Thank you.


----------



## Eyedoc84 (Oct 15, 2022)

Romans678 said:


> Where can I find this book? I searched Ligonier's bookstore and couldn't find it. Thank you.


You can get it used on Amazon. Looks like Reformation Heritage is out of stock @Regi Addictissimus ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## totorodaisuki (Oct 15, 2022)

Tychicus said:


> I recommend Robert Godfrey's _Saving the Reformation. _It's a phenomenal work. It's nothing new or original; but Dr Godfrey's commentary, or rather comments, are concise and to the point. It is a modern translation of the Canons of Dordt, done by Dr Godfrey himself.
> 
> His historical introduction to the Synod of Dort, and his examination of Arminius is scholarly, yet accessible to the lay-person. It was THE work which introduced me to the confessional nature of Reformed theology.
> 
> I steer away from the TULIP-type works because Dordt is just so much better at expounding and answering objections to what is now know as the five points. I cannot recommend Dr Godfrey's work highly enough.


Thanks!


----------



## totorodaisuki (Oct 15, 2022)

Romans678 said:


> Where can I find this book? I searched Ligonier's bookstore and couldn't find it. Thank you.


https://www.ligonier.org/store/saving-the-reformation-hardcover


----------



## ZackF (Oct 15, 2022)

Take it easy man. You’ve asked for a lot of resources.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Oct 17, 2022)

Eyedoc84 said:


> You can get it used on Amazon. Looks like Reformation Heritage is out of stock @Regi Addictissimus ?


No clue. I work behind the scenes on the publishing end. You can ask our retail team: [email protected]


----------



## DanSSwing (Oct 17, 2022)

Not a book recommendation, but I'll say that my sticking point on TULIP had always been the unfortunate wording "limited atonement." I just assumed it was claiming that Christ was finite or that His sacrifice was otherwise inadequate or incapable to save any more people than He did. When I heard it rephrased as "particular redemption" and explained in the context of John 6, that's what opened the floodgates for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

